# NT's Emotional?



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

I know reason is the key word for describing NTs, and it is what I believe in, and what I've always believed in, but, at the same time, I've gone through a life-long struggle against my own emotions.
Like, when I fall in love, I totally lose my head, and find it incredibly difficult to focus on anything much.
Plus, I'm pretty "needy" emotionally and sensual-wise.

Is that normal, or am I a "sick", "malfunctioning" NT?:frustrating:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

That's unlikely - while we NTs, by definition, prefer 'reason' and objectivity is our approaches, it's very common for us to struggle with emotions in our lives, whether it comes early on, late in our lives, or even as a constant struggle. I know I myself have had trouble dealing with emotions; not necessarily my own, but at least balancing them when my preferred approach would be to ignore them.


----------



## Metis (Nov 26, 2009)

Mantis said:


> Like, when I fall in love, I totally lose my head, and find it incredibly difficult to focus on anything much.


I think it's pretty normal. I can completely relate to the above statement. Whenever I _really_ like a guy I feel like I'm constantly thinking about him. It's almost annoying because I feel like I neglect other more productive things that usually occupy my interest. 

While NT's are known for their reason, I think most actually have very strong emotions. Those emotions just stay on the inside for the most part.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I use my emotion with physical expressions i will not really tell you about it. You can tell when you annoyed me and when i like you.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe that it does take the very rare, special person to break through. But once this happens, we become very passionate. At least, that's my personal tendency.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Is that normal, or am I a "sick", "malfunctioning" NT?


Your question presupposes some standard for normalcy.

Myself, I'm one with my emotions. I did repress them up until my early twenties, but now my thoughts and emotions are on the same team. If I feel a certain way, I don't need to justify myself.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd say that's completely normal. I often need to sort through and confront my emotions before I am able to move on or make decisions. I have a wide variety of emotionally expressive outlets for this reason. Love, especially, throws me off balance. Sometimes you just need to let yourself feel the emotions before you can go back to being objective.


----------



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

ofcourse NTs are emotional. They just do not express it very well. I think the biggest (and worst) misconception of NTs is that they are these unfeeling robots with no emotion.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I read this in a book about Enneagram and I think it applies here: the difference between a thinking type and a feeling type is that the F-type is naturally comfortable with their emotions whereas the T-type is not. When I feel very intense emotions, I often subject them to analysis and criticism: Why do I feel this way...what triggered it... is it appropriate/reasonable... and on and on. Infatuation is a most intriguing, exhilarating and maddening of feelings. I fall hard, and then I read articles about love- psychological explanations, sociobiological explanations, philosophical explanations and biochemical explanations... yet it does not yield readily to analysis. In the end I still feel it and still can't make sense of it. I struggle with expressing on my feelings (or not) in a socially acceptable manner, and that makes me self-conscious and self-critical. Maybe this is why NT's tend to hide their feelings; it's easier.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

Nitou said:


> I read this in a book about Enneagram and I think it applies here: the difference between a thinking type and a feeling type is that the F-type is naturally comfortable with their emotions whereas the T-type is not. When I feel very intense emotions, I often subject them to analysis and criticism: Why do I feel this way...what triggered it... is it appropriate/reasonable... and on and on.


not sure whether it's because my T/F functions are nearly equal but i disagree with this statement. i am extremely uncomfortable with my emotions and am always in a constant struggle to hide it whenever something/someone triggers it.

for example, if a really attractive guy walks into the room, my mind goes blank and i automatically leave or turn around to regain back my senses. sucks that i'm still extremely aware that he's there. 

i also analyze the crap out of feelings (ex: do i really like him or am i just attracted to something about him that reminds me of someone else?, why do i hate this person- am i just angry that my pride has been broken?, etc etc)


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Nitou said:


> Infatuation is a most intriguing, exhilarating and maddening of feelings. I fall hard, and then I read articles about love- psychological explanations, sociobiological explanations, philosophical explanations and biochemical explanations... yet it does not yield readily to analysis. In the end I still feel it and still can't make sense of it. I struggle with expressing on my feelings (or not) in a socially acceptable manner, and that makes me self-conscious and self-critical. Maybe this is why NT's tend to hide their feelings; it's easier.


I totally understand. No matter how well you understand the psychology behind it, no matter how irrational you know you're being, the feelings don't go away. Personally, I settle for keeping it in the back of my mind and refusing to act on it. It's almost the same as not having the feelings at all.


----------

